# Traditional 4th of July Watermelon Whale



## Rebbetzin (Jul 4, 2010)

Since I can't find one of my whale eyes, Rich suggested I make the Whale be a Pirate this year. I think he turned out rather well. 











Here is a better view of his eye patch.








I have looked for two years now to replace the "frog" eye that I use on the whale. None of the craft stores here stock those type of eyes anymore!! I guess I will have to have him be a prirate from now on.


----------



## abooth (Aug 7, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## Calliopia (Aug 7, 2010)

Have you considered Mr. Potato Head eyes?


----------

